# MOLLE prices!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow! Was lookin at the MOLLE packs an stuff, man is that stuff expensive! I can trick out a alice system fer lots less then that an I think have a decent set up. Yeah, ya ain't got all the attachment points a the MOLLE gear, but I can sure adapt fer that kind a money!

Need ta have the boy ship one home ta me!

Geez, I had no idear they was that much money.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Check out your local drmo/ Gov liquidation for the good prices. You might have to buy it in bulk, nut you can always sell/trade it to recover your investment. All of the army/navy ranger joe stores have prices. You can check ebay too. There are guys make a living reselling drmo goods.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Tell me about it, just picked up these two Molle USMC combat lifesaver kits. The smaller one Squad Kit (CCRK) and the taller one... NAR-4 Just the bag alone... NAR 4 set me back a bunch.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

I picked up 2 MOLLE backpacks with frames, main pack and the sleeping compartment a few months ago for a total of $100 including shipping off a guy on eBay. Local Army\Navy wanted $100+ for just one!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I got two alice packs at the local surplus store for 15$.one catch,no straps,no frames.I built a frame easy enough out of some scrap aluminum tubing from an old tent,but I still need straps.


----------

